
Windows Terminal Preview v0.3 Release - madspindel
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-preview-v0-3-release/
======
bootlooped
With WSL and this Microsoft is really doing good work to make developers
happy. I'm pretty optimistic about the state of development on Windows.

------
nailer
Unix style copy and paste (select on copy, right click on paste) seems to be
working in this release too.

